# Any of you guys use low-dose Cialis Pre-workout?



## thebrick

As a Vasodilator? I did today. Not sure if it was a coincidence, but my veins were popping. I intend to try that again


----------



## dudcki27

Yep. Hell of a pump. A very full feeling


----------



## Magnus82

Love it. Friend of mine is a urologist and gave me a bunch of samples. Had no use for them till i started using preworkout. Love the pumps and vasculity!  Might have to get some liquid from a sponsor.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yeah.. 20mg .. Tri terror got me hooked. Got a liquid an wayy cheaper. Now I see 5mg is prescribed daily for benign prostate enlargement. So I got good flow and good pump and vascularity. A Tri fecta..


----------



## turbobusa

:Morning gents. Is it the long acting cialis or the short? I may be wrong but does one form hang up to 36 hrs and one needs to be administered a couple hours before anticipated "activities"? Sounds like a something I may want to try .
Interested to learn more about the postives with the prostate stuff too
Dudcki  "full feeling" eh :action-smiley-043: ?


----------



## thebrick

I took mine several hours PW. I am very curious about the prostate benefits too.


----------



## Ed17447

*Cialis licence extended to benign prostate enlargement*



23 November, 2012 | By The Press Association 




Men with benign prostatic hyperplasia (BPH) can now be prescribed tadalafil (Cialis), it has been announced.


Pharmaceutical maker Lilly has been licenced by the European Commission for the use of tadalafil to treat the symptoms of BPH - also known as benign enlargement of the prostate - having already had a licence to use it for the treatment of erectile dysfunction.

The move means doctors now have the option of prescribing a single medication to treat both conditions. Some 3.2 million men in the UK - a third of those aged over 50 - suffer from BPH symptoms while ED affects more than half those aged between 50 and 70. It is estimated some 1.15 million men in the UK are affected by both conditions.

Dr Geoff Hackett, a consultant in urology at Birmingham’s Good Hope Hospital, said it often transpired that patients were suffering with both conditions. He added that the new option would help make “men’s health management easier and more efficient”.

Tadalafil helps increase smooth muscle relaxation which makes the diameter of blood vessels bigger, allowing more blood to flow into the penis, bladder and prostate. It works by inhibiting phosphodiesterase-5, which breaks down cycling GMP in tissues, causing reduced smooth muscle relaxation.

BPH interferes with the normal flow of urine, its symptoms including frequent, hesitant and painful urination as well as urinary retention.


Cialis licence extended to benign prostate enlargement | News | Nursing Times


----------



## dudcki27

Wasnt it originally supposed to be a bp med?


----------



## formula1069

I never tried cialis before working out, would kinda suck if there is hot chick working out near by 
Have any of you tried Des pre wo ? the pumps are insane from 100mcgs split bi laterly


----------



## thebrick

dudcki27 said:


> Wasnt it originally supposed to be a bp med?



Yes. And then it was discovered it had an unexpected bonus


----------



## thebrick

formula1069 said:


> I never tried cialis before working out, would kinda suck if there is hot chick working out near by
> Have any of you tried Des pre wo ? the pumps are insane from 100mcgs split bi laterly



You just have to keep your earbuds in and your eyes to the floor


----------



## turbobusa

So are there two types or is it just dosage variations? Thanks, T.


----------



## AtomAnt

Word of caution...I gave this a try a while back but was also using some ephedrine and caffeine pre-workout and my god the headache was unbearable!  Just imagine, you are wired out the ass, have a raging headache, look swollen and veiny, and have a rock solid hard on.


----------



## thebrick

turbobusa said:


> So are there two types or is it just dosage variations? Thanks, T.



I've only heard of one... so I just use a lo-dose a couple hours before (10 mg)


----------



## turbobusa

Okie doke. Cool i'll give it a spin. . T


----------



## Aquascutum828

Whaaat?
This was new for me.
Did u guys just figured it out that it would be a good pwo, or did you read it somewhere?


----------



## thebrick

Aquascutum828 said:


> Whaaat?
> This was new for me.
> Did u guys just figured it out that it would be a good pwo, or did you read it somewhere?



I remember seeing it somewhere and it getting good reviews. Makes sense too… vasodilation


----------



## dudcki27

Cialis is basically a pharma grade NO product. And it does the job. Just don't think about having sex with the hot Asian chick in the yoga pants doing squats next to you. If you do you'll have a place to hang your hat on


----------



## Aquascutum828

Well, I'm gona try this for sure


----------



## Magnus82

thebrick said:


> I've only heard of one... so I just use a lo-dose a couple hours before (10 mg)



There is actually an extended release version that lasts several days. Esterifide so to speek. I've got some of that in my little bag of goodies but never tried it. I havent seen any xr research chems.


----------



## thebrick

dudcki27 said:


> If you do you'll have a place to hang your hat on



Or your sweat towel


----------



## turbobusa

Yeah thats the one Magnus 82 mentioned. Think it suppose to last 36 hrs
or something like that. . I'll ask doc for those when I see her. Hopefully get that 
big bag of samples of low dose for pre w/o. T


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

What are the sides to using this as a pre workout? I've never heard of such a thin always thought this was for mh lol


----------



## thebrick

ItsNOtatoomah said:


> What are the sides to using this as a pre workout? I've never heard of such a thin always thought this was for mh lol



The only thing about Cialis I don't care for is it can flush my face and make my sinuses stuffy feeling


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

This is a new concept for me lol would trying something like this for pre workout at 21 be worse as far as effect on a young  body then taking just a NO product?


----------



## Aquascutum828

Is cialis expensive in USA?
Here in Sweden a fake cialis costs about 8$ each..
So it isn't a very cheap pwo


----------



## Ironbuilt

Here is liquid cialis in most research sites. Very cheap since patent is expired...25 mg pre workout. Tri terror tip a few month's back

It increases blood flow not just to dick..
::


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

I can't seem to find any sites. All of them are old URL's.


----------



## chrisr116

dudcki27 said:


> Cialis is basically a pharma grade NO product. And it does the job. Just don't think about having sex with the hot Asian chick in the yoga pants doing squats next to you. If you do you'll have a place to hang your hat on



I love it when there is a hot Asian chick around me at the gym :love1:


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

Anyone know a site for liquid cialis?


----------



## tripletotal

Regarding how long they act:

Cialis (tadalafil): 36 hours
Viagra (sildenafil): 4-6 hours

There is also Levitra, but I have never used that one.

both can cause stuffy sinuses and hot ears. In a very few, the vision can be affected, sometimes permanently.

cialis has also been known to cause heartburn by relaxing the esophageal sphincter for to long. I can vouch for this side effect.

20Mg tadalafil and 50Mg sildenafil makes a bad-ass preworkout, imho.

If your looking for it, you might have better luck searching for the chemical names than the trade names. Might even include the word ”research” and/or ”chemical” in that search


----------



## JewJitsu012

Jesus... learn something newer and crazier every day I'm on this site! lol . . . why am I going to try this ... whyyyyyyy!


----------



## tripletotal

JewJitsu012 said:


> Jesus... learn something newer and crazier every day I'm on this site! lol . . . why am I going to try this ... whyyyyyyy!



because it's awesome!


----------



## ASHOP

thebrick said:


> As a Vasodilator? I did today. Not sure if it was a coincidence, but my veins were popping. I intend to try that again



I have with VIAGRA before.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Third post on this in a month.lol 25mg cialis 30 min before workout . Since it increases blood flow its great pumps not just to the junk.  I prefer liquid over tabs so no heart burn with food or shake.


----------



## FordFan

I like 50mg Viagra pre w/o. That plus 8iu of humilin r and I'm ready.


----------



## Aquascutum828

So, I've got 200 cialis now (20 mg).
Do you think that 10mg is a proper dosage or should I pop 20mg ^^?


----------



## baldpaul

Hi Guys, this is my first post other than in the new guy section, anyway I just tried some liquid Tadalafil from a research company and it was nasty tasting, but the pump is nice.


----------

